# Seguimento América do Norte - 2006



## Carlos Dias (30 Jan 2006 às 19:19)

*Estados Unidos da America*

*Este ano realmente o inverno em nos Estados Unidos está bem fraco, vejam em Nova York este mês de Janeiro.

Nova York - Janeiro - 06 : 

01/01 : 00ºC / 05ºC 
02/01 : 03ºC / 08ºC 
03/01 : 00ºC / 04ºC 
04/01 : -01ºC / 03ºC 
05/01 : 02ºC / 10ºC 
06/01 : -01ºC / 06ºC 
07/01 : -03ºC / 01ºC 
08/01 : 01ºC / 07ºC 
09/01 : 06ºC / 15ºC 
10/01 : 05ºC / 09ºC 
11/01 : 05ºC / 11ºC 
12/01 : 07ºC / 13ºC 
13/01 : 06ºC / 12ºC 
14/01 : 06ºC / 14ºC 
15/01 : -08ºC / 00ºC 
16/01 : -08ºC / 00ºC 
17/01 : -03ºC / 06ºC 
18/01 : 02ºC / 14ºC 
19/01 : 01ºC / 08ºC 
20/01 : 05ºC / 16ºC 
21/01 : 03ºC / 17ºC 
22/01 : 00ºC / 06ºC 
23/01 : 01ºC / 04ºC 
24/01 : 01ºC / 07ºC 
25/01 : 01ºC / 05ºC 
26/01 : -03ºC / 01ºC 
27/01 : -04ºC / 06ºC 
28/01 : 02ºC / 14ºC 
29/01 : 06ºC / 11ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2006 às 19:41)

Sim, os dados do Weatheronline para New York/La Guardia Airport apresentam, neste mês de Janeiro, valores médios bem altos. Estão mesmo superiores aos de Bragança, tanto na máxima como na mínima


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2006 às 21:35)

Bem decepcionante o inverno dos EUA tendo em conta a expectativa gerada. Esperava-se um dos inverno mais frios dos ultimos anos e afinal está a acontecer o oposto, com temperaturas bem acima da média. Ainda falta Fevereiro


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2006 às 19:07)

Impressionante a anomalia em Janeiro:


----------



## Antonio (14 Fev 2006 às 19:25)

Mas esta anomalia não impediu a queda de neve intensa em Nova Iorque


----------



## Fil (8 Out 2006 às 19:54)

Já viram o frio que está previsto para a próxima semana nos E.U.A? 











Não sei se será normal a estas alturas do ano mas a linha de 0ºC a 850hPa chega quase até aos 30ºN! E ontem á noite quando vi o frio previsto ainda era maior


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 20:31)

Fil disse:


> Já viram o frio que está previsto para a próxima semana nos E.U.A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é nada normal e só aponta em beneficio de um Inverno muito frio no HN. A nossa entrada fria será sempre 2 a 3 semanas depois da deles, ou seja, final do mês de Outubro.


----------



## dj_alex (9 Out 2006 às 10:39)

Os americanos até nisso tem sorte...Por alguma razão o bush não assina o protocolo de kyoto...A temperatura dá america tem vindo a diminuir e não a aumentar como na europa...


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 12:31)

Nada de importante que já não tenha acontecido com alguma frequência, são os extremos do clima continental frio, até existem registo de blizards em meados de Setembro 
Por exemplo
Em 17 de Set. de 1971 o Colorado ficou enterrado em mais de 1,5m de neve.

Em 1 de Outubro de 1846 em toda a costa W dos USA nevou e a neve chegou atingir mais de 10 metro na Sierra Nevada,

existiram muitos outros mas este foram os excepcionais, portanto nada de que eles não esperassem nesta altura do ano, ma que é bom acontecer, isso é  
Meteograma Minneapolis
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Minneapolis_USA_avn.png


----------



## Luis França (9 Out 2006 às 16:56)

dj_alex disse:


> Os americanos até nisso tem sorte...Por alguma razão o bush não assina o protocolo de kyoto...A temperatura dá america tem vindo a diminuir e não a aumentar como na europa...



Sem falar na seca que atinge a maior parte dos Estados como acontece na Europa....


----------



## Iceberg (9 Out 2006 às 19:19)

O clima americano não tem nada a ver com o nosso, devido em grande parte à rotação dos ventos no Hemisfério Norte (eles recebem os ventos continentais e nós os ventos húmidos) e devido à "maldita" Corrente do Golfo.

Basta ver que Nova Iorque e Porto estão particamente à mesma latitude e vejam-se as diferenças, especialmente no Inverno.


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2006 às 21:20)

Não dúvido que situações parecidas a estas aconteçam frequentemente principalmente nos estados do norte mas surpreendeu-me que a estas alturas do ano a massa de ar frio chegue tão a sul, mais um pouco e chegava ao México!


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2006 às 21:42)

Mais impressionante é o gradiente térmico horizontal brutal... é entrar num estado em manga curta e sair deste com -10ºC....


----------



## LUPER (9 Out 2006 às 22:04)

Eu tb quero um clima assim como esse. Afinal moro no 40,30N


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 22:20)

LUPER disse:


> Eu tb quero um clima assim como esse. Afinal moro no 40,30N



Também eu quería!  

Mas agora escutem lá, será que vai ser mesmo assim? Eu cada vez desconfio mais do GFS... Já sei que para os EUA são mais fiáveis, mas...  Na 6ª feira falamos!


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2006 às 22:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Também eu quería!
> 
> Mas agora escutem lá, será que vai ser mesmo assim? Eu cada vez desconfio mais do GFS... Já sei que para os EUA são mais fiáveis, mas...  Na 6ª feira falamos!



Não são raros os delírios do GFS nas entradas frias, principalmente no Inverno....  Quantos já não sofreram desilusões a 24 horas de supostos monumentais nevões e vagas de frio??? Eu, desde que vejo o GFS, já perdi a conta!


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2006 às 16:08)

Já neva em 7 estados do norte dos EUA. Esta é uma webcam no norte do estado do Wisconsin:





Em directo: http://www.lakewoodsresort.com/ftp/webcam.jpg

Minneapolis tem neste momento 1ºC com céu encoberto e neve fraca.


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Out 2006 às 20:17)

E prontos lá se foi a neve


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 16:48)

Boas

Parece que já regressou


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 19:22)

E continua


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2006 às 13:50)

Nevou mais um pouco


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 14:03)

Sim senhora 
Em BufFalo também se nota!
http://www.buffalocam.com/


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2006 às 14:12)

E também em Niagara Falls  

http://www.fallsview.com/Stream/FallsAtNightCam.shtml


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 16:18)

Vejam a reportagem da Metsul a este episódio de frio e neve nos EUA:

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=311


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (15 Out 2006 às 02:40)

Dan disse:


> E continua



FOI ASSIM A DESTE ANO AQUI, O GRAMADO ESTAVA ASSIM POR VOLTA DAS 20h:00 DO DIA04/09/06


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 12:05)

Boas,

Interessante o que vai acontecer no NW do Canadá, espero que no Inverno fique assim.... vai ser potente  -30 a 850hPa  

http://www.canadianweather.org/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=616


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 12:24)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Interessante o que vai acontecer no NW do Canadá, espero que no Inverno fique assim.... vai ser potente  -30 a 850hPa
> 
> http://www.canadianweather.org/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=616



ui ui ui!!     

Vai ser engraçado acompanhar a congelamento da Baía de Hudson


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Nov 2006 às 13:44)

Tchiiiiiiiiiiiiii nunca tinha visto cores tão fortes em ISOS negativas!! Ai se eu tivesse dinheiro, iria passar lá uma semanita . Confesso ser um país que sempre desejei visitar, pelas paisagens e claro pelo frio e pela neve!  

Alguém conhece webcams na área? 
Obrigado.


----------



## Santos (3 Nov 2006 às 13:54)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tchiiiiiiiiiiiiii nunca tinha visto cores tão fortes em ISOS negativas!! Ai se eu tivesse dinheiro, iria passar lá uma semanita . Confesso ser um país que sempre desejei visitar, pelas paisagens e claro pelo frio e pela neve!
> 
> Alguém conhece webcams na área?
> Obrigado.



Fazendo uma uma busca por aqui talvez apareça algo

http://www.cbc.ca/


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 15:18)

Boas aqui têm um bom link para o Canadá: 
http://www.123cam.com/Canada Webcam/Canada Webcam.htm
Para todo o Globo, vale a pena guardar:
http://www.123cam.com/


----------



## Santos (3 Nov 2006 às 15:55)

Seringador disse:


> Boas aqui têm um bom link para o Canadá:
> http://www.123cam.com/Canada Webcam/Canada Webcam.htm
> Para todo o Globo, vale a pena guardar:
> http://www.123cam.com/



Obrigado Seringador, já agora aqui está o maquinão METEOPT para a malta dar umas voltitas pelas neves...


----------



## dj_alex (3 Nov 2006 às 16:06)

Santos disse:


> Obrigado Seringador, já agora aqui está o maquinão METEOPT para a malta dar umas voltitas pelas neves...



quanto custa um maquinão destes?


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 16:25)

Muito€€€ ou melhor $$$$ 
deve de ser um 6000 e é uma beleza, mesmo para enfrentar um Blizard 
deve de custar à volta de 75 mil lá, aqui para a serra ficava uns 200 000 mil, isto contas à Portuguesa


----------



## Santos (3 Nov 2006 às 16:26)

dj_alex disse:


> quanto custa um maquinão destes?



Não faço a minima Alex, mas não é de certeza para a minha carteirita


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 16:38)

Uma bela resort para um encontro em 2020 do Forum  
http://www.banffinfo.com/wheretostay/banff/SunshineVillageInn.htm

E levávamos este para a logistica o outro era para dar umas curvas


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 16:45)

Só falta agora mesmo o kim para kittar o TT 
Já estou a ver "MeteoPT Chase Team" nas portas


----------



## Santos (3 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

Seringador disse:


> Uma bela resort para um encontro em 2020 do Forum
> http://www.banffinfo.com/wheretostay/banff/SunshineVillageInn.htm
> 
> E levávamos este para a logistica o outro era para dar umas curvas



Muito bem visto Seringador cabe cerveja e tudo, marquemos então o encontro para começarmos a juntar uns euritos


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 17:30)

Minho disse:


> Só falta agora mesmo o kim para kittar o TT
> Já estou a ver "MeteoPT Chase Team" nas portas



Pronto aqui estão os pópós prontos para a malta usar! agora é só combinar as datas!   






E a pedido do Seringador, este só para o apoio logístico!


----------



## filipept (8 Nov 2006 às 18:43)

Vão ser necessários para nós daqui a uns anos


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 23:26)

filipept disse:


> Vão ser necessários para nós daqui a uns anos



Esperemos é que muito poucos!


----------



## dj_alex (9 Nov 2006 às 08:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Esperemos é que muito poucos!



Eu fico com uma de cada....


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2006 às 09:29)

Excelente! Tal como imaginava....


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 10:49)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*Bastante frio em Fairbanks no Alaska,a temperatura chegou ontem a -30 graus algo significativo para esta cidade de 30 mil habitantes.....*


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Nov 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*Agora de 07:00 AM ( Miami ) 

Miami - Parc nublado 21ºC 
Orlando - Céu limpo 12ºC 
Atlanta - Encoberto 06ºC 
Houston - Céu limpo 04ºC 
Dallas - Parc nublado 06ºC 
Washington - Parc nublado 09ºC 
Nova York - Céu limpo 16ºC 
Boston - Encoberto 19ºC 
Chicago - Encoberto 03ºC 
Minneapolis - Nublado -01ºC 
Bismarck - Céu limpo 00ºC 
Denver - Céu limpo 08ºC 
Aspen - Parc nublado -06ºC 
Salt Lake City - Parc nublado 02ºC 
Las Vegas - Céu limpo 09ºC 
Phoenix - Céu limpo 13ºC 
Los Angeles - Céu limpo 15ºC 
São Francisco - Encoberto 15ºC 
Seattle - Céu limpo 04ºC 

Incrivel esta diferença de Boston para Houston.... *


----------



## Carlos Dias (18 Nov 2006 às 16:17)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*São 11:00 agora da manhã em Nova York e a cidade stá com céu limpo e 10ºC, a maxima prevista hoje é de 16ºC*


*Nova York - Manhattan - EUA :*


----------



## Fábio Luiz (21 Nov 2006 às 21:24)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

Hoje Nova York teve um dia muito frio, a mínima foi de apenas 1°C e a máxima não passou dos 8°C, neste momento são 16:25 lá, faz sol e a temperatura é de 7°C.


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 00:18)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*Agora de 07:00 PM ( Miami ) 

Miami - Céu limpo 14ºC ( Olha só o frio chegou até a Florida )
Orlando - Encoberto 11ºC ( Idem )
Atlanta - Encoberto 07ºC 
Houston - Céu limpo 13ºC 
Dallas - Céu limpo 16ºC 
Washington - Nublado 07ºC 
Nova York - Céu limpo 06ºC 
Boston - Poucas nuvens 04ºC 
Chicago - Poucas nuvens 07ºC 
Minneapolis - Céu limpo 08ºC  
Bismarck - Céu limpo 05ºC 
Denver - Nublado 10ºC 
Aspen - Céu limpo 03ºC 
Salt Lake City - Nublado 16ºC   
Las Vegas - Nublado 22ºC 
Phoenix - Céu limpo 29ºC 
Los Angeles - Céu limpo 22ºC 
São Francisco - Parc nublado 16ºC 
Seattle - Encoberto 08ºC *


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 10:51)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*Agora de 07:00 PM ( Miami ) 

Miami - Céu limpo 09ºC  
Orlando - Parc nublado 06ºC
Atlanta - Encoberto 05ºC 
Houston - Céu limpo 07ºC 
Dallas - Céu limpo 08ºC 
Washington - Encoberto 06ºC 
Nova York - Céu limpo 04ºC 
Boston - Encoberto 02ºC 
Chicago - Céu limpo 03ºC 
Minneapolis - Céu limpo 03ºC 
Bismarck - Céu limpo -01ºC 
Denver - Nublado 01ºC 
Aspen - Céu limpo -03ºC 
Salt Lake City - Nublado 13ºC 
Las Vegas - Parc nublado 14ºC 
Phoenix - Céu limpo 16ºC 
Los Angeles - Nublado 16ºC 
São Francisco - Céu limpo 13ºC 
Seattle - Chuva fraca 06ºC 

O Estado da Florida tem localidades com até 02ºC nesta manhã..*


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 01:32)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*Agora de 08:00 PM ( Miami ) 

Miami - Céu limpo 17ºC 
Orlando - Céu limpo 12ºC
Atlanta - Céu limpo 12ºC 
Houston - Céu limpo 17ºC 
Dallas - Céu limpo 19ºC 
Washington - Chuva fraca 04ºC 
Nova York - Chuva fraca 06ºC 
Boston - Nublado 07ºC 
Chicago - Nublado 09ºC 
Minneapolis - Céu limpo 08ºC 
Bismarck - Céu limpo 04ºC 
Denver - Nublado 10ºC 
Aspen - Céu limpo 04ºC 
Salt Lake City - Encoberto 15ºC 
Las Vegas - Encoberto 21ºC 
Phoenix - Nublado 26ºC 
Los Angeles - Céu limpo 19ºC 
São Francisco - Encoberto 15ºC 
Seattle - Chuva fraca 07ºC 
*


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 20:34)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

Parece que na próxima semana o inverno vai chegar com toda a força pelo menos no centro e oeste dos Estados Unidos....


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 10:37)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

*Agora de 05:00 AM ( Miami ) 

Miami - Céu limpo 15ºC 
Orlando - Céu limpo 12ºC
Atlanta - Céu limpo 02ºC 
Houston - Poucas nuvens 12ºC 
Dallas - Céu limpo 13ºC 
Washington - Céu limpo 06ºC 
Nova York - Poucas nuvens 09ºC 
Boston - Encoberto 08ºC 
Chicago - Céu limpo 08ºC 
Minneapolis - Céu limpo 07ºC 
Bismarck - Céu limpo 01ºC 
Denver - Poucas nublado 00ºC 
Aspen - Céu limpo -04ºC 
Salt Lake City - Céu limpo -03ºC 
Las Vegas - Parc nublado 09ºC 
Phoenix - Nublado 13ºC 
Los Angeles - Céu limpo 13ºC 
São Francisco - Céu limpo 07ºC 
Seattle - Parc nublado 04ºC 
*


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 18:58)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

Confirma-se a vaga de frio para a próxima semana....


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 19:51)

*Re: Estados Unidos da America*

Que coisa maravilhosa, iso -15 abaixo do paralelo 40


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 17:48)

Europa, o continente amaldiçoado...


----------



## Carlos Dias (27 Nov 2006 às 01:43)

*Anchorage no Alaska com tarde fria , -16ºC neste momento, já Fairbanks está -29ºC.

Anchorage :*


----------



## Carlos Dias (28 Nov 2006 às 10:31)

*Muito frio nos Estados Unidos nesta manhã especialmente no estado de Montana com temperaturas de até -25ºC.

Já no Canada Watson lake - Yukon está com -43ºC,na Provincia de Alberta em Calgary tem -28ºC mas temos registros de até -38ºC nesta provincia.

No Alaska a situação melhou, depois de Fairbanks ter batido -33ºC , no momento faz -17ºC.*


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 17:13)

Valores bem baixos no Norte e Oeste da América do Norte.





Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 18:47)

Dan disse:


> Valores bem baixos no Norte e Oeste da América do Norte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que é DAN?? Máxima ?? Mínima?? ou alguma hora?


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 19:02)

Esqueci de colocar a  data  
28 Nov 16:00 GMT


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 19:13)

Dan disse:


> Esqueci de colocar a  data
> 28 Nov 16:00 GMT


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 13:58)

Valores bem baixos no Oeste da América do Norte, mas no Leste a temperatura até está elevada para esta época do ano.

Temperatura minima (°C): Nov 28 2006




Max Temperatura máxima (°C): Nov 28 2006




29 Nov 13:00 GMT




Fonte: WeatherOnline.


----------



## Carlos Dias (29 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

*Vancouver deu hoje -11ºC , o recorde historico é de -14,3ºC em 1985, olha o inverno nem chegou.. *


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 23:09)

Dan disse:


> Valores bem baixos no Oeste da América do Norte, mas no Leste a temperatura até está elevada para esta época do ano.
> 
> Temperatura minima (°C): Nov 28 2006
> 
> ...




No fim-de-semana o panorama na faixa leste americana já vai mudar...


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2006 às 00:08)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Vancouver deu hoje -11ºC , o recorde historico é de -14,3ºC em 1985, olha o inverno nem chegou.. *



Bem visto, por este andar, no Inverno os recordes caem logo....


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 08:57)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem visto, por este andar, no Inverno os recordes caem logo....



A situaçao da America do Norte sempre foi diferente da Europa...enquanto eles arrefecem, nós aquecemos...

Por alguma razao o Bush nao se importa muito com o protocolo de Kioto..

Já agora...  http://www.icex.es/protocolokioto/default.htm


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 11:40)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem visto, por este andar, no Inverno os recordes caem logo....



Bom ano o de 1985, mas melhor foi o de 84  , espero que o QBO, que neste momento está com fluxos de W, mude no Fim do Inverno para Este, isto face a um mfraco a moderado El Niño


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 17:15)

Este mês de Novembro, também nos USA, tem apresentado anomalias positivas na maior parte do território.





http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/tanal/30day/mean/20061128.30day.mean.gif


----------



## filipept (1 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

Parece que estão com uma grande tempestade de neve nos Estados Unidos.
http://www.yahoo.com/s/450390


----------



## Fernando_ (1 Dez 2006 às 16:11)

Dan disse:


> Este mês de Novembro, também nos USA, tem apresentado anomalias positivas na maior parte do território.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ola a todos !

Interesante la situación en Estados Unidos ! En el noroeste, el territorio con los inviernos más suaves, a causa de los vientos templados del Pacífico, noviembre ha terminado con mucho frío, en Seattle las temperaturas el día 29 fueron de *-2,8º* (máxima) y *-7,8º *(mínima), con nevadas abundantes. Este es el estrecho de Puget, al norte de Seattle, con el Mt. Rainier al fondo.






En la zona centro, las tormentas de nieve y la lluvia helada / ¿engelante? causa problemas en Oklahoma, Kansas y Missouri. En St. Louis, 475.000 personas no tienen suministro eléctrico y se ha cerrado una autopista.











En cambio, la costa este está teniendo anomalías positivas enormes !
Las temperaturas máxima y mínima el día 30 de Nueva York (La Guardia) fueron de *20,6º* y *13,9º*, algo parecido en Filadelfia, *21,7º* y *12,2º*, en Washington, *21,1º *y *10,0º *...

Comprimentos !


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 16:35)

Aqui vão umas fotos de hoje numa localidade à mesma latitude e menor altitude  que Santiago de Compostela  

Chama-se Muskego e fica no estado de Wisconsin na região dos Grandes Lagos:






















*http://www.usatoday.com/weather/stormcenter/2006-11-30-midwest-storm_x.htm*

E já agora para acompanhar a situação:

http://www.todaystmj4.com/_content/Weather/weatherplus.asp


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 16:44)

Só se livra a costa leste e Califórnia...


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 12:53)

Realmente a Europa é mesmo o continente amaldiçoado


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 22:37)

Aí vem mais outra carga para os States:

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0


----------



## Fábio Luiz (9 Dez 2006 às 13:27)

Ontem em  Nova York fez muito frio, mínima de -7°C e máxima de -1°C!!! Agora temos -4°C com sensação térmica de -9°C lá!


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Fábio Luiz disse:


> Ontem em  Nova York fez muito frio, mínima de -7°C e máxima de -1°C!!! Agora _temos_ -4°C com sensação térmica de -9°C lá!



Como assim  estás em Nova Iorque?


----------



## Fernando_ (12 Dez 2006 às 16:21)

Según el GFS, la noticia en América do Norte en los próximos días va a estar en la costa oeste, este modelo insiste en una profunda borrasca







Que descenderá para California






Y dexa chuva abundante e frío











Prestaremos atención a esta situación !  

Cumprimentos


----------



## Fernando_ (18 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

Este invierno, la costa oeste de Estados Unidos sigue mais fría que la costa este, curioso  






E anomalías térmicas positivas la semana pasada en todo Estados Unidos excepto California y Arizona 






En la costa este las temperaturas mínimas son altas; en ciudades como Nueva York o Chicago siguen por encima de la media. Al otro lado, en la costa de California, la mínima de San Francisco está próximo a los 0º.






(Mapa de las mínimas hoje 18/12)

Los periódicos en San Francisco difunden esta pequeña "onda de frío", no habitual allí:

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/12/18/BAG06N1N7T3.DTL

Cumprimentos !


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

Ondas de frio na Califórnia, ao mesmo tempo que se registam valores bem elevados para a época na costa leste dos EUA e do Canadá. Pouco frio e quase nenhuma neve nessa região do continente americano.


----------



## duncan (19 Dez 2006 às 11:44)

bom dia, nao será que as baixas tempreturas da costa oeste e as altas da costa leste dos EUA,é consequencia do El Ninho?


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 15:49)

Mais uma bela tempestade. Desta vez a afectar fortemente o estado de Colorado... na capital, Denver, prevê-se até ao final do dia de hoje acumulações superiores a meio metro de neve...


----------



## Fernando_ (29 Dez 2006 às 17:16)

Meio metro de neve...  

Curiosamente, el inverno es la época seca...


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

Em Denver, este mês, já é, pelo menos, a segunda tempestade de neve.


----------

